# RAI Testpipe



## mkv90 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi all,

I've been around for a little while but this is my first post. Im looking for a test pipe for a 2.5l Jetta. I also have a AWE catback. After using google i found this: http://www.raimotorsport.com/Jetta-R...mk5_2.5_dp.htm 
Does any of you guys has any input on this test pipe. Fitment, gains, sound. 

I used the Search button but i got no results. 

Also what are some options for test pipes other than USP. 

I posted this on the mkv forum but i got no answers.

Thank you all:beer:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Hey man, this isn't from an Jetta, but it's from an Audi. I would continue to use Google and read reviews from all the sites. If they have solid reviews across the board, more than likely the ocmpany has a good rep.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

agreed. not an mkv/mk6 2.5L product.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

They make 2.5l MKV DPs...q


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

itskohler said:


> They make 2.5l MKV DPs...q


i went back to the site. they dont have any vw 2.5L specific products


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Damn it, I Googled it and found the 2.5 downpipe. Now I can't find it to link up on here.


----------



## mkv90 (Mar 25, 2011)

thanks for the help guys. i tried going through the website too and i did not see a specific section for a vw 2.5l but when u google it this comes up and it does say fits jetta/rabbit. i checked a bunch of forums out and there all audi forums. http://www.raimotorsport.com/Jetta-Rabbit-2-5-downpipe-p/rai_mk5_2.5_dp.htm 

And also the link ^^ is diffferent than the one i had on my first post but its the same product. :screwy:

I guess ill stick with USP since its a 100% fitment and there many good reviews in here. EXCEPT if you guys have any different sugesstions?

Thanks!


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

I don't know it does sound good. Plus almost $100 cheaper than USP. I'm interested


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

So, have the reviews on the Audi forums been good? I would base those as your deciding factor. I dont imagine their VW products being too far anything that they would make for Audis. :thumbup:


----------



## mkv90 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have been searching around and i have only seen good reviews about RAI products testpipes/dp but nothing for this exact product:banghead: 

I will give them a call today and see what they have to say:thumbup: will let everyone know.

And this testpipe comes with all the hardware!!!


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

If the reviews you are reading, though, are really good about their other products, chances are this one will be a good one too. If you buy it write up a review. :thumbup:


----------



## vr6-kamil (Sep 14, 2008)

mkv90 said:


> I will give them a call today and see what they have to say:thumbup: will let everyone know.


see if they would do a group discount or vwvortex discount. That would be really cool


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkv90 (Mar 25, 2011)

I just got off the phone with one of the guys there (i think this name was Chris), he is going to get back to me shortly. He sounded very positive and was willing to to help us out. :beer:


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Interested


----------



## cjslapshot (Dec 22, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Thanks for your interest and input. We have adjusted the website and we now have a category for our 2.5 products. We have a few products of our own and we also carry United Motorsport products. By the beginning of next week we will be launching a group buy for these test pipes. It will run for about 2 weeks. For the group order to be processed, I need a minimum of 5 test pipes ordered. If the minimum is not met then each customer can either be refunded the discounted rate that was paid or choose to make up the difference and pay the full asking price. The price is currently set at $254.99. The group buy price will be $225 plus shipping. 

I will make a thread both here and on golfmk5.com when we are ready to go.

Thanks again!

Chris
RAI Motorsport
443-242-6436


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Awesome! Post on jettamkv.com as well. :thumbup:


----------



## mkv90 (Mar 25, 2011)

Great! Hopefully will have 5 ppl for the discount.


----------



## [email protected] Motorsport (Apr 3, 2012)

http://www.raimotorsport.com/Jetta-Rabbit-2-5-downpipe-p/rai_mk5_2.5_dp.htm


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

[email protected] Motorsport said:


> http://www.raimotorsport.com/Jetta-Rabbit-2-5-downpipe-p/rai_mk5_2.5_dp.htm


http://www.raimotorsport.com/Jetta-Rabbit-2-5-downpipe-p/rai_mk5_2.5_dp.htm

I'm glad that someone said something about this. I'm tempted to go grab one since the company is like less than an hour from me :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

[email protected] Motorsport said:


> http://www.raimotorsport.com/Jetta-Rabbit-2-5-downpipe-p/rai_mk5_2.5_dp.htm


great!

so it fits!?


----------



## [email protected] Motorsport (Apr 3, 2012)

Of course it fits! :thumbup:


----------



## mkv90 (Mar 25, 2011)

i just orderd one today!!! hopefully it will be in by the end of next week. ill take some pic when i get it and let everyone know about the quality:thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] Motorsport (Apr 4, 2012)

If you guys have any doubts about quality or fitment of our products, make sure to check out some of the reviews for other downpipes that we make. We pride ourselves on perfect fitment and a very high quality product.


----------



## joshGOLF2.5 (Jul 7, 2010)

i wanna hear this mated to a awe exhaust! and will this fit a 2010 golf 2.5 without a CEL?


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Feb 15, 2012)

Pretty good price, but I'd be interested if it does anything in terms of power.


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Youll see a power increase in the higher RPMs.

Personally, I would run a hi-flow cat. I like the planet we live on. :laugh:


----------



## mkv90 (Mar 25, 2011)

joshGOLF2.5 said:


> i wanna hear this mated to a awe exhaust! and will this fit a 2010 golf 2.5 without a CEL?


I can't wait to put it on! 

It should give you the same numbers as the other test pipes it's just a straight pipe with the same diameter so I don't see how can it be different. Let's hope it's a gain of about 10-15hp that would be pretty good! 

I would like one with a hight cat on but that's another 150! Mother nature does not give me that


----------



## JohnnyDrama (Feb 15, 2012)

itskohler said:


> Youll see a power increase in the higher RPMs.
> 
> Personally, I would run a hi-flow cat. I like the planet we live on. :laugh:


Really? Even though the 2.5L has shown to not respond positively at all with the addition of headers?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

JohnnyDrama said:


> Really? Even though the 2.5L has shown to not respond positively at all with the addition of headers?


 All you are doing is removing the air restriction caused by the cat. You arent rerouting entire columns of air, widening the pipes, or anything like that. 

Plus the addition of headers with the right setups has proven some gains. I'd have to dig to find the threads, but they are out there.


----------



## gugu1981 (Jul 25, 2011)

cjslapshot said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Thanks for your interest and input. We have adjusted the website and we now have a category for our 2.5 products. We have a few products of our own and we also carry United Motorsport products. By the beginning of next week we will be launching a group buy for these test pipes. It will run for about 2 weeks. For the group order to be processed, I need a minimum of 5 test pipes ordered. If the minimum is not met then each customer can either be refunded the discounted rate that was paid or choose to make up the difference and pay the full asking price. The price is currently set at $254.99. The group buy price will be $225 plus shipping.
> 
> ...



So a catted pipe would be $225 + $150 + shipping?

Peter


side note: I had a b7 a4, and was anxiously waiting for the k0r-gt. But by the time it was ready for the market, i had an extra car from a family member bailing on a lease in my name, so I had to sell the A4. I guess you can call me a "long time listener, first time caller"


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

cjslapshot said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Thanks for your interest and input. We have adjusted the website and we now have a category for our 2.5 products. We have a few products of our own and we also carry United Motorsport products. By the beginning of next week we will be launching a group buy for these test pipes. It will run for about 2 weeks. For the group order to be processed, I need a minimum of 5 test pipes ordered. If the minimum is not met then each customer can either be refunded the discounted rate that was paid or choose to make up the difference and pay the full asking price. The price is currently set at $254.99. The group buy price will be $225 plus shipping.
> 
> ...


 
I am compelled to impulse buy lol 

Please post group buy prices for details :thumbup:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

bwalzywolfsburg said:


> I am compelled to impulse buy lol
> 
> Please post group buy prices for details :thumbup:


 _Hey Guys, 

Thanks for your interest and input. We have adjusted the website and we now have a category for our 2.5 products. We have a few products of our own and we also carry United Motorsport products. By the beginning of next week we will be launching a group buy for these test pipes. It will run for about 2 weeks. For the group order to be processed, I need a minimum of 5 test pipes ordered. If the minimum is not met then each customer can either be refunded the discounted rate that was paid or choose to make up the difference and pay the full asking price. The price is currently set at $254.99. The group buy price will be $225 plus shipping. 

I will make a thread both here and on golfmk5.com when we are ready to go. 

Thanks again! 

Chris 
RAI Motorsport 
443-242-6436 _


----------



## bwalzywolfsburg (Feb 10, 2008)

That's not what I want. 

I want prices with catalytic converter. 

I guess you didn't see my post for details :facepalm:


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

bwalzywolfsburg said:


> That's not what I want.
> 
> I want prices with catalytic converter.
> 
> I guess you didn't see my post for details :facepalm:


 im in for this info too. $25 off really doesn't make a difference. wasn't USP doing $100 bucks off with the cat?


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

bwalzywolfsburg said:


> That's not what I want.
> 
> I want prices with catalytic converter.
> 
> I guess you didn't see my post for details :facepalm:


 I did, and they already released the prices of what they were offering. :screwy:


----------



## Castlesofsand (Apr 1, 2012)

*Sweet*

Is the group buy open for this yet? I was totally just looking at this the other day. Does want!


----------



## Castlesofsand (Apr 1, 2012)

Well, I ordered it. Can't wait to put this on. Should arrive around the same time as my TT exhaust does.


----------



## mkv90 (Mar 25, 2011)

I have received mine!!! Will post some pic and a review later on!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

mkv90 said:


> I have received mine!!! Will post some pic and a review later on!


 great!  

waiting for it.


----------



## Castlesofsand (Apr 1, 2012)

Still waiting on mine... should be done Monday... thinking about picking it up cus its been so long that wasting another 2 days waiting for UPS to deliver it is just out of the question :screwy: 

Will definitely let y'all know how it goes though. :thumbup:


----------



## mkv90 (Mar 25, 2011)

The quality is pretty good! Hopefully will have a nice and easy install.. 










The hanger is the other thing that I like some other testpipes don't have it. Even tho the testpipe is lighter than the stock one those hangers are a good support.

I hope this helps for now. I will sent another update when I put it on..


----------



## mkv90 (Mar 25, 2011)

There also different inserts for the o2 spacer. The one above is the smallest one there 2 more.









Plus all the hardwear for the install.

Let me know if u guys have any questions..


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

So it's only $25 cheaper than the USP test pipe?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

So can you by just J tube with the differnt spacers? My buddy has a test pipe with a 42 draft o2 spacer and it did nothing for him and needs to get it fixed soon. 

Found my answer.  http://www.raimotorsport.com/RAI-J-Pipe-for-CEL-prevention-p/11621vib.htm


----------



## [email protected] Motorsport (Apr 3, 2012)

The Jetted-J is available on our website as it's own product. Many of our exhaust pieces, including this downpipe, include the jetted-j for CEL prevention. 

http://www.raimotorsport.com/Threaded-J-Pipe-with-Gas-Flow-Inserts-for-CEL-prev-p/11620vib.htm 

They are back ordered until the end of the week but if you order now you can have one by the beginning of next week.


----------



## Castlesofsand (Apr 1, 2012)

Just had my rai downpipe with high flow cat and TT borla exhaust installed. Sounds sweet and pulls much more. :thumbup:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Vids or it didn't happen...eace:


----------



## Castlesofsand (Apr 1, 2012)

itskohler said:


> Vids or it didn't happen...eace:


 Chris from RAI was under my car with a camera type video thingy during the install, maybe he can post that. Otherwise, I can take video of my trip to work tomorrow. But trust me, it happened... And it's awesome. First real mod on my car  

Edit: first "mod" was a drop in k&n filter but I don't really count that. Hence the first "real" mod statement.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

In for videos
opcorn:


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

Castlesofsand said:


> Chris from RAI was under my car with a camera type video thingy during the install, maybe he can post that. Otherwise, I can take video of my trip to work tomorrow. But trust me, it happened... And it's awesome. First real mod on my car
> 
> Edit: first "mod" was a drop in k&n filter but I don't really count that. Hence the first "real" mod statement.


 Your stock air box is terrible! Get an intake to see real gains out the 2.5l, and even better because you have the other end of the system taken care of. 

As for vids, install vids aren't really what I was talking about. 0-60 and 20-60 is what I meant. :thumbup:


----------



## mkv90 (Mar 25, 2011)

Can't wait to get mine on hopefully this weekend and hear the AWE with the testpipe on 

Glad to see that someone has this testpipe on!


----------



## WhatNoGarnish (Jul 6, 2007)

Castlesofsand said:


> Just had my rai downpipe with high flow cat and TT borla exhaust installed. Sounds sweet and pulls much more. :thumbup:


 This is the same setup I would like to run soon! Did you get the single or double muffler? And what's 
the drone like? I drive 80 highway miles a day and my old TBE on the mk4 drove me Nutts some days.


----------



## Castlesofsand (Apr 1, 2012)

itskohler said:


> Your stock air box is terrible! Get an intake to see real gains out the 2.5l, and even better because you have the other end of the system taken care of.
> 
> As for vids, install vids aren't really what I was talking about. 0-60 and 20-60 is what I meant. :thumbup:


 Yes, yes I know stock air box sucks. Figured a drop in k&n is better than nothing for now till I buy a short ram or CAI. 

Vids will come soon.


----------



## Castlesofsand (Apr 1, 2012)

WhatNoGarnish said:


> This is the same setup I would like to run soon! Did you get the single or double muffler? And what's
> the drone like? I drive 80 highway miles a day and my old TBE on the mk4 drove me Nutts some days.


 Double muffler. Pretty quiet at highway speeds... till you give it some gas. Even then, it's not bad. :thumbup:


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

*Where the Hell are the Videos??? *cell phone car rev, drive around the block throw it on the dash so we can at least hear it!!! 


-Thank you  


Im still leaning on USP until I see numbers or some sound. USP sounds bad ass! 
USP TEST PIPE VIDEO


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

*RAI WE NEED DYNO NUMBERS PLEASE!!!*:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

im sure it sounds similar and has similar gains compared to the usp. I got my catted one for 375$ and then like 20 for shipping. Many of you have seen this first vid so sorry im posting again. Im just trying to give you a comparison. First vid is with usp midpipe with high flow cat option. Second vid is before I installed the usp. I have the oem rear suitcase on the second vid thats why its much quieter. I have a sleeve that I just take off and out comes the suitcase. I have a custom straight pipe axle back to put in place. So in 5 min I can go from loud to quiet.(as for power the suitcase does nothing) Both vids were done in similar temperatures and on the same road even similar gas level. The difference in acceleration is small really. It is slightly quicker though biggest difference is I think over 5k. Im sure once im tuned and can rev higher I will see more gains from the midpipe. You can time like 45-60 10-30 because the time I take to shift is different each time as is the launch. So 0-60 is not relevant.


----------



## cjslapshot (Dec 22, 2005)

chadone said:


> *RAI WE NEED DYNO NUMBERS PLEASE!!!*:beer::beer::beer:


 

The next person (with a stock car) who decides to purchase and install this piece in house will receive a discount and free dyno time, so that we can get some numbers. Spread the word! 

Chris 
RAI


----------



## cbs_24 (May 21, 2011)

cjslapshot said:


> The next person (with a stock car) who decides to purchase and install this piece in house will receive a discount and free dyno time, so that we can get some numbers. Spread the word!
> 
> Chris
> RAI


 
Good deal :thumbup:


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Bump on RAI's deal!

Anyone get around to doing videos?


----------



## mkv90 (Mar 25, 2011)

Just installed mine last night!!! it sounds amaizing and it pulls harder:laugh:. I will put some videos up so you could hear/see for yourself. 

The installetion was not hard (other than taking the old one off, everything was rusted) it fit pretty well. 

and is there a way i caan upload videos (from my pc/phone) without having to open a youtube account or anything else?


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

mkv90 said:


> Just installed mine last night!!! it sounds amaizing and it pulls harder:laugh:. I will put some videos up so you could hear/see for yourself.
> 
> The installetion was not hard (other than taking the old one off, everything was rusted) it fit pretty well.
> 
> and is there a way i caan upload videos (from my pc/phone) without having to open a youtube account or anything else?



YouTube takes 5 minutes to join. Worth it for this stuff. 
I can't wait to hear the sound. Did u get a cat with yours?


----------



## [email protected] Motorsport (Apr 3, 2012)

Glad that you're happy with the Test Pipe!! 

I can't believe these are not selling faster. We make them out of high quality stainless steel, not mild steel like some of our competitors, and ours have a lifetime warranty. 

Simple bolt on power!


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm about to buy one, I'm just waiting on how it sounds. Also I can't decide on the cat or non cat version. 
I have a family member that will pass me.


----------



## mkv90 (Mar 25, 2011)

chadone said:


> YouTube takes 5 minutes to join. Worth it for this stuff.
> I can't wait to hear the sound. Did u get a cat with yours?


I got the straight pipe. 

I guess I'll sign up for YouTube.


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

If you want to text message or email them to me I can post them on my account. PM me. 
Cant wait to hear it straight piped. That's what I'm leaving towards. 

Any extra gas smells?


----------



## [email protected] Motorsport (Apr 3, 2012)

There is now new pricing on these bad boys. 

$199.00 for a test pipe, and $349.00 for a HFC!!! 

The first person to schedule an appointment to have one of these installed will receive *FREE* install and *FREE* before and after dyno!!!!!!! 


GET ON THIS!!!


----------



## mkv90 (Mar 25, 2011)

Bump for a great deal!


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Anyone have a video with out the cat yet? I'm about to push the button but need to hear it real quick. If no YouTube account I will post it. Just PM me and I'll either work with you to email it or text message me and we can post it up for the glory. 

Do it do it


----------



## define your self (May 23, 2009)

whats the cost of an install?, also any vids of test pipe with borla single ?


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Order placed!


----------



## [email protected] Motorsport (Apr 3, 2012)

chadone said:


> Order placed!


 :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dlob32 (Aug 17, 2006)

cjslapshot said:


> The next person (with a stock car) who decides to purchase and install this piece in house will receive a discount and free dyno time, so that we can get some numbers. Spread the word!
> 
> Chris
> RAI


See you Friday :thumbup:


----------



## dlob32 (Aug 17, 2006)

[email protected] Motorsport said:


> There is now new pricing on these bad boys.
> 
> $199.00 for a test pipe, and $349.00 for a HFC!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Muad Dub (Feb 4, 2012)

Anyone with a catback exhaust already installed get any drone out of this? Interested in getting just wondering if it makes it drone like a civic at cruise :laugh:


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Muad Dub said:


> Anyone with a catback exhaust already installed get any drone out of this? Interested in getting just wondering if it makes it drone like a civic at cruise :laugh:


I know it's a different company, but my buddies USP does not make a civic sound lol.


----------



## Muad Dub (Feb 4, 2012)

chadone said:


> I know it's a different company, but my buddies USP does not make a civic sound lol.


Does he have a catback on it as well? I just want to know if a testpipe combined with my future awe catback are going to drone like crazy


----------



## itskohler (Jan 7, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7339003308/

Posted by Anile_eight just now. Hes got a catback and testpipe :thumbup:


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Muad Dub said:


> Does he have a catback on it as well? I just want to know if a testpipe combined with my future awe catback are going to drone like crazy


yep, USP with Cat, and AWE exhaust


----------



## Muad Dub (Feb 4, 2012)

chadone said:


> yep, USP with Cat, and AWE exhaust


Sweet thanks a bunch, that was my only worry with the test pipe. Now all I need is the funds lol


----------



## tspooner (Feb 28, 2010)

their still a group buy with this? i'll buy it and post with my magnaflow. or if that dyno deal is still up for grabs. :thumbup:


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

joshGOLF2.5 said:


> i wanna hear this mated to a awe exhaust! and will this fit a 2010 golf 2.5 without a CEL?


*VIDEO:*
Here is the thread I just put up. I was in a tunnel, you can see what I have below in my sig.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5709793-....Boring-2.5L-in-the-Lehigh-Tunnel


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Anile_eight said:


> *VIDEO:*
> Here is the thread I just put up. I was in a tunnel, you can see what I have below in my sig.
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5709793-....Boring-2.5L-in-the-Lehigh-Tunnel


But it's not the RAI test pipe. It's the USP


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

tspooner said:


> their still a group buy with this? i'll buy it and post with my magnaflow. or if that dyno deal is still up for grabs. :thumbup:


Don't think there was. They r still on sale for 199. 
I just ordered one without a cat and planning on posting a video when it's installed.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

chadone said:


> But it's not the RAI test pipe. It's the USP


Yes, I know... You can only make a test pipe so many ways. I have no reason to think it would sound much different anyways. It's still going to be 2.5"...


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

May pick up one of these at 199!


----------



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Hold on to the deal. I need a new cat before emissions in two months, so I guess it would be deal before then.....


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Mine, no cat


----------



## [email protected] Motorsport (Apr 3, 2012)

BUMP!


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

If we order with the extra o2 bung does it come with a plug?


----------



## chadone (Apr 26, 2010)

Finally got mine installed. Really loud under heavy acceleration. Sounds sporty! Definitely like it and it took the shop 45 mins to install. 

This is a video of how it sounds 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MdLPEiWRgy8&feature=youtube_gdata_player

(going on highway)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8M7t4rfYYU0&feature=youtube_gdata_player

(revving it down the street)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9x4y-cbZ88&feature=youtube_gdata_player

(under bridge rev)

I have UM 93 Software, BSH cai and Techtonics single muffler exhaust 

Very Happy with it.


----------



## [email protected] Motorsport (Apr 3, 2012)

Vash350z said:


> If we order with the extra o2 bung does it come with a plug?


Yes sir.


----------



## [email protected] Motorsport (Apr 3, 2012)

chadone said:


> Finally got mine installed. Really loud under heavy acceleration. Sounds sporty! Definitely like it and it took the shop 45 mins to install.
> 
> This is a video of how it sounds
> 
> ...



Sounds great! I'm glad that you like it.


----------



## [email protected] Motorsport (Apr 3, 2012)

BUMP!


----------

